# Alternative medic jobs



## dry-fly (Aug 22, 2010)

This may have been asked before...but I'm trying to look for non typical EMTP jobs.  I'd really like to get the Wilderness EMT cert and do something along those lines.  Ideas?


----------



## Aidey (Aug 22, 2010)

What kind of jobs are available depend on where you live and if you are willing to relocate or not.


----------



## MizRizQuick (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't know about where you live, but here in Louisiana, there are quite a few positions that an EMT-P can fill.

Casinos
Doctors' offices
ER's
Movie studios
Water Parks
Wildlife Parks

These are just a few. The key is to keep an open mind. Don't assume that because someone doesn't list the need for an EMT-P that you can't fill that position. Unfortunately, many people don't think of us when it comes to filling positions that we can not only handle, but we are better suited for than someone else. For instance, I know for a fact that there is a company here who had an ad in the newspaper looking for a nurse for a quick-care type of facility. My friend Carli, an EMT-P, applied for the job and when she went for her interview, the lady told her she had never thought about hiring a paramedic to fill the spot. But why not? A paramedic can give shots, draw blood, do EKG's, assess patients, take vitals, and chart. Truth be known, we're better than nurses because we have learned to make critical decisions in a hurry, and in a very uncontrolled setting. I don't know about you, but I'd rather see someone like that when I go to the doctor than someone who sat at a desk for the last 5 years taking notes.


----------

